# Laser puzzle



## chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

Help, I cannot pass level 21 !!!
http://www.ace21.freesurf.fr/gamuz/jeux/laser.swf


----------



## Viro (Mar 14, 2004)

I couldn't get pass level 9


----------



## chevy (Mar 14, 2004)

this may help...


----------



## Browni (Mar 14, 2004)

level 5 how?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2004)

Ohhh chevy... not again! Now I am stucked another 5 hours I think


----------



## chevy (Mar 15, 2004)

did you pass level 21 ?


----------



## Viro (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm suck at level 11. You're just doing this to annoy us, aren't ya


----------



## chevy (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't remember level 11, can you copy it here, I may find some ideas to help ya.


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh great... another game to waste my time.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

Level 15 and still going... think I'll have to take a break! Shyoo...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

Darn, am too busy to do that. But wait for the weekend and I will come back to this thread and tell you how to finish that game!


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, well, I'm leaving it at level 17 for now.  There's just that one... f&#@ing... light!  Grar!


----------



## Cat (Mar 16, 2004)

Can someone post a list of passwords? I thought you could jump to a level directly if you knew the password, but apparently you have to do it step by step. I didn't write them all down, just the highest level where I left off: after level 17 the password was CSMA. Now I have to go through them all over again (I know the solutions but it does take a lot of time to get there again).

EDIT: Forget what I said: it does jump right to the level you have the password for, the interface is just very confusing ...  
EDIT 2: Stuck on level 20 now ...   ... help?


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2004)

there is on some occasions a bug that mix two levels... making it impossible !!!


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2004)

20 is here


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2004)

when you get 2 levels mixed in one, then quit and come back with your password.
19 sdsl
20 ps/2
21 rambus
22 acpi

25 firewire


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

I think I would rather start guessing the passwords instead of solving the puzzle. 
Looks more promising


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2004)

i need just one more refractor to finish 23 !!!


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2004)

one mirror would do it too.... 

pleeeease, one more mirror or one more refractor... pleeeeeease


----------



## Cat (Mar 16, 2004)

> when you get 2 levels mixed in one, then quit and come back with your password.


 Thanks! I thought _I_ was going mad!  Now it works a lot better!


----------



## chevy (Mar 17, 2004)

did you find the solution for level 23 ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I will try it today as well.


----------



## Cat (Mar 18, 2004)

Not yet. 23 is a PITA! I've got your same problem: one more mirror or prism would do the trick ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

May I give a hint? Try to use one prism twice (from both direction)


----------



## chevy (Mar 18, 2004)

I tried, but apparently I didn't find the right prism or something else is wrong (se one of my posts of the other day).


----------



## chevy (Mar 18, 2004)

Another experiment, but one lamp is missing here.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, great idea chevy!
I will tell you when I finished my random code-crack for level 24


----------



## chevy (Mar 18, 2004)

I am particularly proud of the 3 rays on the central lamp ! But I'm not sure it helps.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

I think a *firewire* drive might help me out now


----------



## chevy (Mar 19, 2004)

man, you are the *boss*


----------



## chevy (Mar 19, 2004)

another nightmare


----------



## chevy (Mar 19, 2004)

this game is really *magic*


----------



## chevy (Mar 19, 2004)

i near to the end, but it's more and more tricky !!!
again: one mirror missing !!! or a move...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 20, 2004)

Hehe, man you are darn fast with these puzzles..  Let me try


----------



## chevy (Mar 20, 2004)

the same game with "only" 25 levels 
http://alteviltech.com/Laser/laser.html

once again, with sound effects:
http://gameblast.shockwave.com/content/reflections/laser.swf


----------



## chevy (Mar 25, 2004)

I still have no solutions for levels 27 and 23


----------



## chevy (Mar 27, 2004)

still blocked on 23 and on 27... any good hints ?


----------



## papa legba (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my contribution to the Level 23 Enigma.  If someone can just figure out where to swap a mirror for a refractor, it would work.  It is beyond my primitive caveman mind, however.


----------



## papa legba (Mar 29, 2004)

From here: 

"There are several buggy versions of this game floating around. On one version level 23 is impossible. You have a broken one, if on level 23 the initially lit lightbulb on the right is on the right edge. The correct version has this bulb three squares from the edge."

A non-broken copy (at least for 23) can be found at http://laserpuzzle.nm.ru/


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

lol
Couldn't you have joined the forum earlier and let us poor ppl here know before we broke our minds? 
welcome to the forum!


----------



## chevy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm still stuck... and the high level password are different


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

I gave up on this game. Started with the good old Sokoban


----------



## chevy (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, I did the 4 first levels of 3D Sokoban
http://www.searchamateur.com/Sokoban-Games/Sokoban-Download.htm


----------

